# Updated and overhauled my website.



## robh (Feb 8, 2017)

www.robhorvath.ca

Includes links to music examples, including my album (in full) that I released several years ago, so enjoy!

Rob


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice, Rob. You are a talented cat.


----------



## robh (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks, Jay.
Now I have to figure out how to make a living at it!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 8, 2017)

robh said:


> Thanks, Jay.
> Now I have to figure out how to make a living at it!




Good luck with that

Seriously though, I am glad that I came up in the era I did and am not a young guy trying to do so now.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice site man

Very clean and concise


----------



## robh (Feb 9, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> Seriously though, I am glad that I came up in the era I did and am not a young guy trying to do so now.


I'm not so young - turning 50 later this month - just a late attempt at it (long story).

Rob


----------



## robh (Feb 9, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Nice site man
> 
> Very clean and concise


Thanks.

It was loosely modelled on Jim Daneker's site, jimdaneker.com, so thanks to Jim for having a good site to begin with.

Rob


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 9, 2017)

It's nice except that the contact form is a little hard to discern against the background. Even though I knew they were there, I couldn't see them.


----------



## mac (Feb 9, 2017)

robh said:


> I'm not so young - turning 50 later this month - just a late attempt at it (long story).
> 
> Rob



I'd say there's never been a better time than now. Look at the countless options you have available to reach listeners, sell your music, make contacts...not to mention the software available to compose with! Good luck Rob, oh, and your site works well too


----------



## robh (Feb 9, 2017)

Prockamanisc said:


> It's nice except that the contact form is a little hard to discern against the background. Even though I knew they were there, I couldn't see them.


Hm. It's clear enough on my screens. I just made an adjustement on it now. Is this working for you better?

Rob


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 9, 2017)

robh said:


> Is this working for you better?


Yes, it is. It depends on the tilt of the monitor, but I can see it better now.


----------

